
Ask HN: What are the recent tech adoptions that online pornography has driven? - poulosem
What are some of the more recent computer engineering innovations that have been born from the online pornography industry?
======
mindcrime
Machine Learning? [https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/27/18761496/deepnude-
shuts-d...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/27/18761496/deepnude-shuts-down-
deepfake-nude-ai-app-women)

------
chmaynard
Looking at your profile, you are not an active contributor to HN. What
prompted this question? Just asking.

